# Led intermitente



## zapeitor (Jul 21, 2006)

hola, e visto en pablin este circuito y queria saber como puedo saber los V del condensador. 
me dijeron que los electroliticos tienen polo positivo y negativo, pero luego me hicieron un lio para decirme cual es el positivo y cual el negativo (que si la pata mas grande es el positivo pero que no es esguro, que si llevan una banda en el lado negativo pero que tempoco es seguro...) 

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 21, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> hola, e visto en pablin este circuito y queria saber como puedo saber los V del condensador.
> me dijeron que los electronliticos tienen polo positivo y negativo, pero luego me icieron un lio para decirme cual es el positivo y cual el nagativo (que si la pata mas grande es el positivo pero que no es esguro, que si llevan una banda en el lado negativo pero que tempoco es seguro...)
> 
> saludos



Hola, la pata negativa esta marcada en el cilindro del capacitor, es una banda ngra que dice (-) (-) (-).

El capacitor simplemente se compra a un voltaje mayor del que va a ser alimentado, en este caso 1.5v.

Simplemente pida uno mayor a 1.5 no se si haya de 5v.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Nov 24, 2006)

El 555 sirve para lo que quieres. En la hoja de dato esta la conexión y las formulas para hacer el calculo para la frecuencia que buscas.

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/23384/STMICROELECTRONICS/NE555.html


----------



## damianbagnasco (Feb 15, 2008)

hola, como estan ?, soy damian 23 años de uruguay y este año empiezo a estudiar electronica.
Resulta q llegaron a mi , 6 tomos de unos libros q saco ford, y me  puse a estudiarlos,.
Me empezo a gustar la electronica, y tb me parecio bueno para aplicarlo a la guitarra, jejeje.
El tema es q son libros muy viejos, tienen mucho de valvulas y explican el transistor como una novedad, ademas  me canse de ver algunos esquemas, y no saber el porq de los valores de resistencias, condensadores etc. Por eso me voy poner a estudiar en serio!

ya q estoy me saco una duda, me rompi la cabeza tratando de hacer un circuito en el q un led parpadee, sin usar 1 chip. es posible? 

 desde ya muchas gracias            damian


----------



## pepechip (Feb 15, 2008)

hola
puedes utilizar este esquema:







la tension de alimentación desde 5 hasta 24 v. El led lo pones en serie con la resistencia que hay en el colector de 1k, y los condensadores los pones de 47uf


----------



## damianbagnasco (Feb 16, 2008)

muchas gracias pepechip! q condensadores?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2008)

Con permiso de "El aficionado" este es su avatar, te puede servir si armas correctamente el esquema.


----------



## Selkir (Feb 16, 2008)

damianbagnasco dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias pepechip! q condensadores?


Los condensadores son esos dos componentes que son dos rallitas paralelas y pone 22nF, estos dos los sustituyes por unos de valor 47uF (creo que no importa la polaridad en este caso).

Una cosa, ¿el circuito quires que sea automático o que vaya al ritmo de tu guitarra?


----------



## damianbagnasco (Feb 17, 2008)

gracias fogonazo.
ah, si ya se. pense q tenia q agregar otros condensadores, gracias igual. Tienen q ser electroliticos?
el circuito no lo pensaba usar con la guitarra,  lo q pasa q como dije antes, me rompi la cabeza tratando de hacer 1 circuito en el q poner un condensador " en corto no c si esta bien dicho, y con eso mandarle corriente al led, .... algo asi como lo q pasa con una luz intermitente , con un tubo de neon, aunque no funcionaria de la misma manera.
el tema es q no tengo mucha idea de como aplicar los transistores...

si alguien fuera tan amable de explicarme  el porq funciona asi el circuito
estaria fenomenal......


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2008)

Intentare explicarte sobre el esquema de "Pepechip" que esta mas visible y te ire comentando mas o menos lo que va pasando.
1) El switch esta habierto, todo sin tension y muy apagado
2) cierras el SW (Switch)
3) Se aplica tension a travez de las resistencias de 1 K a los colectores de los 2 transistores y al mismo tiempo se aplica tension mediante las resistencias de 22K a las bases de los transistores
4) Imaginate que la tension sobre base va incrementando paulatinamente, llega un momento que el transistor comienza a conducir, cada vez mas y mas, hasta que en un momento pasa a la situacion de saturacion, que seria como unir electricamente el colector con el emisor (El colector es el que se conecta a la resistencia de 1K y el emisor el de la flechita).
Esto como el circuito es identico para ambos transistores, ocurre exactamente igual en el otro.
5) Perooooo, siempre hay un pero, ni los transistores son exactamente iguales ni las resistencias, lo que provoca que uno de los transistores pase a estar saturado una milesima de segundo antes que el otro.
6) El primer transistor que pasa a estar saturado, (A los fines practicos se pone en corto) pone a tierra el capacitor de 22nF, este a su vez "Toma" corriente para cargarce de la resistencia de 22K que alimenta la base del transitor contrario con lo que (Por una fraccin de segundo) lleva al transistor al corte (A los fines practicos, se habre totalmente al paso de la corriente.
7) OHHHH sorpresa, el capacitor que esta conectado al colector de este transistor se conecta a + a travez de la resistencia de 1 K, para cargarce "Toma" corriente de la resistencia de 22K que esta conectada a la base del otro transistor y lo lleva a la situacion de corte
8 ) A esta altura se pudrio todo, cuando un capacitor se esta cargando, el otro se esta descargando, cuando un transistor conduce, el otro esta habierto, eso se llama oscilar.

Para tu caso particular, si reduces las resistencias de 1K y le agregas en serie un led a c/u, lograste un destellador de 2 colores, cuando uno prende, el otro se apaga y viceversa.

Si entendiste algo, me alegro, yo no entendi nada

En electronica tienes formulas para todo, y esta no es la excepcion.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2008)

Hola.
Lo encontré este circuito en la red, lo reduje, y lo puse de avatar.
Chao.
elaficionado.
__________

Nota: No sé si el circuito funciona


----------



## DANDY (Oct 13, 2008)

espero te sirva


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 14, 2008)

con 1 integrado llamado LM3909

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/ledflash/index.htm

saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 14, 2008)

Hola.
Aquí tienes un circuito.

Dos resistencias de 470 ohmios.
Dos resistencias de 47000 ohmios ó 47K ohmios.
Dos condensadores de electrolíticos de 22 microfaradios /16 voltios (22uF /16V)
Dos transistores BC547 ó BC548 ó BC549 ó BC337 o equivalente.  


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 11, 2009)

yo necesito hacer un led intermitente que este 3 segundos apagado y 1 segundo encendido, y asi sucesibamente si alguien puede ayudar porfavor, trate de hacer algo con el 555 pero solo consigo variar el tiempo minetras el led esté encendido


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 11, 2009)

Esto te sirve, lo unico es que le tenes que poner un capacitor mas grande


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 15, 2009)

Te sugiero utilizar un chip XR2240. Es similar en parte a un 555 pero incluye un divisor de 8 bits así que puedes utilizarlo para generar tiempos más largos. Además la serie RC es exáctamente el periodo del circuito en lugar de la ecuación del 555.

El enlace siguiente te lleva a donde puedes descargar las especificaciones del XR2240.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/X/R/2/2/XR2240.shtml

Ojala esto te sirva.


----------



## ceindi (Sep 16, 2009)

Reciban un cordial saludo el motivo del post es para pedirles ayuda sobre el circuito que tiene pablin en la siguiente direccion:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/ledflash/index.htm

Utilizando un integrado LM3909 para hacer flasehar un led y me surgen dos dudas en las cuales ojala me puedan ayudar

1.- El circuito lo quiero daptar a la corriente de carro 12 volts y el circuito requiere una alimentacion de 1.5 volts por lo que pienso que con una resistencia le podria bajar a  1.5 si es asi me podrian ayudar con el valor de la resistencia...

2.- El diagrama pide un capacitor de 100uf pero no indica el voltaje, de cuanto tendria que ser.??

Disculpen mis preguntas y de antemano les agradesco el tiempo y la respuesta. GRACIAS


----------



## DOA (Sep 16, 2009)

Puedes bajar el voltaje mediante un diodo zener y el condensador cualquier voltaje puedes usar de 16 o 25V que existen en el mercado


----------



## ceindi (Sep 16, 2009)

Gracias amigo DOA por la respuesta aqui en mi ciudad a lo mas que llegamos es a Steren y busque en su catalogo, tiene varios valores y solo trae un Diodo Zener de 3,3 Volts a 1/2 Watt, con tolerancia del 5%. es el mas bajo crees que me sirva o me quemara el integrado o el led?? abra otra forma de bajar mas los volts para llegarle al 1.5 o ya no sera necesario, te agradesco la atensión


----------



## DOA (Sep 16, 2009)

No hay problema segun la hoja de datos del LM3909 soporta hasta 6V, aqui puedes revisar la hoja de datos http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/LM3909.PDF


----------



## ceindi (Sep 16, 2009)

Gracias DOA por la información ya  vi la pagina y tienes razon mañana compro los elementos y espero estar posteando el circuto. Gracias


----------



## ceindi (Sep 17, 2009)

Me dispuse a comprar los elementos para armar el circuito y el primer problema fue encontrar el LM3909 cuando al fin hubo alguien que lo conocia me informaciónrmo que no lo tenia que lo iba a pedir y que si lo queria costaba $60.00 pesos jajajaja mejor me dicidi a cambiar el proyecto con un 555 que vi en la pagina de 

http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica/eb07.html

solo que no consegui los valores exactos que pide pero bueno ya lo arme de forma de prueba y si funciona, el unico problema que se me presento es que parpadea muy rapido quisiera que parpaderara un poco mas lento, le puse un potenciometro para modificar el brillo del led pero lo de la velocidad no se como seria cambiar el valor del capacitor??? el que le puse es Capacitor electrolítico, no polarizado, radial, de 10 uF a 50 Volts

Ojala me puedan ayudar. Gracias


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 17, 2009)

bueno podrias cambiarle el valor de c1 segun el diagrama.  entre otras cosas ceindi debe ser electrolitico polarizado y el valor esta entre los sgts rangos:

2.2 uf / 16v :  destello rapido

6.8 uf/ 16v :   destello medio rapido

10 uf / 16v :   destello medio lento

22 uf / 16v :   destello lento 

de hay para arriba ceindi se torna mas lento el destello.

y en el diagrama aparece r2 que tiene el valor de 15k ohm.

remplaza este valor colocando una resistencia variable, de 100k.

espero que esta información te sirva.

saludos exitos!!!


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 17, 2009)

¿Ceindi steren es la unica electronica en tu ciudad?
El precio del lm3909 es algo elevado yo en una ocasion compre uno y creo que no paso de 10 pesos, arme el mismo circuito pero no me funciono creo q estaba dañado el lm3909.
Saludos.


----------



## DOA (Sep 17, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## matyus (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola Gente!
Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica. Y quice hacer una serie de leds intermtentes con un 555 con una salida de 1Hz de frecuencia.
Al parecer cuando lo simulo en el proteus anda perfecto. A cada led llega 2.071V, pero mi problema es que no me dice cuanto de corriente en cada led ni siquiera la corriente que sale desde el 555! ¿Como se puede saber?
Por otro lado, cuando lo ejecuto en el ares, lo unico que me falta es la bateria de 9V: ¿Como la puedo poner?

gracias!
Les dejo la imagen del circuito!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola.

El voltaje de salida de 555 es aproximadamente de Vcc-1.5V .

Los LEDs deben tener una resistencia limitadora en cada hilera de LEDs, asume la corriente del LED Iled = 20mA ó 0.02A

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## matyus (Jun 11, 2010)

gracias por tu respuesta!
Viendo la salida Q del 555 me muestra que salen 8.2V (aproximadamente) por lo que en cada led caen 2.1V.
Si me decis que en la salida Q estan saliendo 1.5V, tiene q*UE* haber algo mal!
Este CI tiene componentes CMOS (si ayuda en algo)


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola.

El voltaje de salida es Vcc-1.5V, es decir, si Vcc=9V, la salida será aprox., de 9V-1.5V=7.5V, pero esto no es exacto, y puede ser como tú dices de 8.2V.
Como ya te dije, la corriente típica de los LEDs es de 20mA, si el voltaje de cada LED es de 2.1V y tienes un voltaje de salida de 8.2V, entonces la cantidad de LEDs en serie será Nled=8.2V/2.1V= 3.9, entoces Nled=3. Esto quiere decir que debes poner 3 LEDs en serie. Para hallar la resistencia limitadora Rled = (8.2V - NledxVled)/0.020= (8.2V-3x2.1V)/0.02 = 95 ohm, Rled = 100 ohm.

Debes tener encuenta que los LEDs no son focos o bombillas, son diodos.
Si los conectas en serie debe tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente, los LEDs no se deben conectar en paralelo (no existen dos LEDs iguales).
El brillo de los LEDs depende de la corriente que recibe o pasa por él (la corriente típica es 20mA ó 0.02A, a menos que la hoja de datos indique otra cosa).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LuigiDJ (Jun 11, 2010)

matyus, si asumimos un voltaje de alimentacion de 12 voltios para el 555, una caida de tension en cada led de 2.5 voltios, y una corriente de 20 mA en cada serie, se le debe colocar resistencia de 100 ohms en serie con cada linea de  leds, para controlarles la corriente que va a pasar por ellos. En total el 555 debe aguantar 60 mA.
Si necesitas colocar mas series de leds, seria mas aconsejable colocar un transistor, tipo 2N2222 o 2N3904 para que soporte mas corriente.
Saludos


----------



## su35 (Jun 12, 2010)

si quieres saber la corriente , coloca el amperimetro en serie con el circuito.


----------



## cristian troncozo (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola elaficionado,

Tu me podrías ayudar a hacer este circuito pero amplificando la potencia con 2 transistores adicionales los que a su vez controlen a 2 TIP142 para que estos últimos controlen unas luces de 24 volt como por 100 watt.
Obviamente todo el circuito es alimentado por 24 volt, yo tenía este circuito con la placa y todo lo que tenía que hacer era reemplazar los transistores de potencia y lamentablemente cayo en manos de mi hijo y nunca más lo encontré.. jajaja..

Gracias, de antemano...


----------



## moncholo10 (Jul 9, 2010)

ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> bueno podrias cambiarle el valor de c1 segun el diagrama.  entre otras cosas ceindi debe ser electrolitico polarizado y el valor esta entre los sgts rangos:
> 
> 2.2 uf / 16v :  destello rapido
> 
> ...



Hola, buenos dias... kiero hacer una consulta, esos valores de microfaradios de donde los obtuvieron?

Gracias

Juan


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Jul 9, 2010)

hola juan ... ante todo un placer saludarte, resulta que esos valores no los lei de alguna revista o libro especifico, es solo que cuando hice ese circuito , experimente con diversos valores y fue de hay donde supe que cada valor en microfaradios da una frecuencia distinta sea baja o en su defecto alta. 

saludos ...


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 9, 2010)

hola,
1º los integrados como este LM3909 o el 555 salen $1.50 con socalo  en argentina, no puede ser que salga tan caro en otros paises,
2º se le puede dar otra utilidad a este integrado, porque no creo que solo sirva par hacer parpadear un led, o no?
espero sus respuestas, hasta luego


----------



## g.corallo (Jul 9, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:
			
		

> hola,
> 1º los integrados como este LM3909 o el 555 salen $1.50 con socalo  en argentina, no puede ser que salga tan caro en otros paises,
> 2º se le puede dar otra utilidad a este integrado, porque no creo que solo sirva par hacer parpadear un led, o no?
> espero sus respuestas, hasta luego




el 555 vale 0.50 centavos pero el 3909 vale alrededor de 24 pesos


----------



## moncholo10 (Jul 9, 2010)

corallo.. y el precio de los leds tenes idea?


----------



## g.corallo (Jul 9, 2010)

hola los leds de alta luminosidad estan 1 peso un un poco mas tenes en los colores rojo azul verde amarillo son bien brillantes si no los indicadores que no iluminan casi nada estan alrededor de 50 centavos como caros

saludos.


----------



## moncholo10 (Jul 10, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias.. por casualidad, vos no sabes que es lo que hace en condensador en el circuito de leds intermitentes?


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 10, 2010)

A ver, veamos el 555 es simplemente un osiclador que cambia de frecuencia dependiendo del factor RC (resistencia - capacitor).
Como sabes bien, en el diagrama siempre hay una resitencia variable y un condensador, pues cambiando el valor de la R o del C, variara la frecuencia de oscilacion.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## moncholo10 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hola aca ando de nuevo...estuve averiguando y el tiempo en el que se produciria cada destello esta determinado por

t= 0,693 (R1+R2)C1

Ahora bien, con esa formula sacariamos el tiempo en el que se producen los destellos del led en este caso. El resultado que da t es en segundo, pero, que unidades se deben usar en R y en C en esas ecuaciones? ohms? kiloohms? faradios?microfaradios?

Gracias

Juan


----------



## DOA (Jul 10, 2010)

Ohms y Faradios
http://lc.fie.umich.mx/~ifranco/UTILERIAS/index.htm


----------



## moncholo10 (Jul 10, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias...me podrias indicar cual seria el voltaje en lla salida 3?

Gracias


----------



## DOA (Jul 10, 2010)

Creo que depende de la fuente de alimentacion, si alimentas con 15V la salida tendra unos 13V


----------



## moncholo10 (Jul 10, 2010)

siempre se va a producir una caida de 2V? es decir, si tengo una de 9V voy a tener 7V en la patilla 3? 

Otra consulta, como veras este integrado me interesa mucho y quiero saber qué valor se deberia usar en R1 y R2 para obtener distintos resultados

Gracias


----------



## DOA (Jul 10, 2010)

Lo de la salida seguramente esta en el datasheet, normalmente se utiliza un potenciometro para obtener diferentes frecuencias
http://plataforma.cbtis122.net/course/view.php?id=28


----------



## moncholo10 (Jul 10, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Voy a ver que puedo inventar

Salu2


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 14, 2010)

mmmm, no podrias utilizar los led destellantes?


----------



## cristian troncozo (Jul 15, 2010)

Armé el esquema que dejo elaficionado.. 
ahora necesito hacer con 24volt y salida de transistores de potencia..
me pueden ayudar con el diagrama porfa..
saludos


----------



## maton00 (Jul 15, 2010)

seria mejor usando 12 volts y unos relevadores a la salida de unos bd139 en vez de los bc 548


----------



## Gustavo Fuentes (Jul 15, 2010)

No te va ha servir, generalmente el diseño transistorizado tiene el defecto de la inestabilidad porque la carga-descarga de los transistores retroalimentados genera con el tiempo que sólo uno de ello quede encendido permanentemente.

La solución más efectiva y confiable es utilizar un IC 555 en modo astable, funciona a 5-15 Vdc, si deseas ello acoplarlo para que dirija bombillas incandescentes a 200Vac normal, lo havces adicionando triacs y listo tienes tus intermitentes. El valor del triac está asociado a la cantidad de bombillas y sus potencias respectivas.


----------



## cristian troncozo (Ago 10, 2010)

Yo tenia un Cto impreso igual a este que usaba 2 transistores 2n3904 para hacer el temporizador y luego con otros 2 transistores 2n3904 manejaba un transistor d1827 (NTE2551) y este último alimentaba unas ampolletas de 24volt x 35watt.
osea tenía digo... porque lo saqué de una baliza y luego se me perdió...
y ahora necesito reponerlo..
si me pueden ayudar con los valores de las resistencias o un circuito para que esto ande con 24 volt...
gracias..
y ya no molesto más..


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Oct 16, 2010)

Saludos. Soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria cooperar con un diseño un tanto viejo pero efectivo y muy economico, se pueden conectar varios led en serie\paralelo.
Si hay dudas pregunten.


----------



## lalo100 (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en esto de la electronica pero necesito su ayuda en la escuela tengo *QU*e hacer que un led prenga y apague sin usar el timer 555 como le puedo hacer


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2011)

Mira de conseguir este integrado: *LM3909*


----------



## Cacho (Ene 12, 2011)

O si no, mirás el avatar de Elaficionado (y no es broma )

Saludos


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 12, 2011)

Tengo un amigo que me planteó el mismo tema, para poner en su auto, como un "aviso de alarma" opté por comprar un led destellante y chau, me pidieron $50 por el 3909, una locura!! gasté 1.50 y solucionado el tema


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 12, 2011)

lo que cambia del 3909 es que es un flash y no un intermitente es caro yo lo consegui hace tres meses a 10 cada uno ,para manejar mas leds y con frecuencia variable es mejor usar un circuito que es de plaquetodo no recuerdo el codigo es muy simple el integrado vale menos de 50 centavos


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 3, 2011)

Hola.

Puedes poner imagenes del circuito que haz armado.
Qué transistor usas.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Feb 11, 2011)

joseagustin; Espero te sirva este esquema, no se si funcione este circuito pero he visto (desde mi epoca de secundaria) uno similar con transistores checalo y luego nos dices como te fue.
Ah este esquema salio de un post 100 circuitos con transistores cuando lo vi me emocione bastante.
Trata de armarlo con protoboard a ver si te funciona ya que si lo simulas no funcionara.


----------



## jose l (Oct 14, 2012)

hola buen dia...como le hago para contruir un led parpadeante, con la ayuda de transistores,y los calculos que se realizan para su funcionamiento, es decir como funciona todo el circuito,,,gracias


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 14, 2012)

jose l dijo:
			
		

> hola buen dia...como le hago para contruir un led parpadeante, con la ayuda de transistores,y los calculos que se realizan para su funcionamiento, es decir como funciona todo el circuito,,,gracias



Quetal amigo Jose, asi se hace con transistores.

Diagrama:






Diagrama de conexion de componentes:


----------



## jose l (Oct 15, 2012)

Muchas gracias lo montare en el protoboard ...como lo podría hacer el circuito con una tensión de 3 volts y cuales son los cálculos que aplicaste para seleccionar los componentes y su teoria de funcionamiento,,,


----------



## robertj (Mar 7, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> El voltaje de salida de 555 es aproximadamente de Vcc-1.5V .
> 
> ...



hola, gracias por responder a mi pregunta anticipadamente,nesecito hacer que 2 led de alto brillo
funcionen intermitentemente, los led seran de 5mm de 1,2volt y la fuente de alimentacion seria una celda de lipo de 3,7 volt,me podrias decir cual serian los componentes que necesitaria,vi que tenes en tu perfil un circuito que hacen lo que yo quiero hacer,gracias por tu respuesta
cordialmente robert,de Argentina


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 7, 2013)

Hola.

Interpreto una celda o pila de 1.2V y un LEDs de 3.7V.

Mira aquí: http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/30 LED Projects/30 LED Projects.html#2

Tal vez, esto te puede servir.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## exploit (Mar 10, 2013)

Solo quiero agregar que tanto el voltaje como la corriente del led es dependiendo del color y si es de alta luminosidad o no, por ejemplo el led rojo normal de 5mm trabaja ente un voltaje de 1.6v a 2v y corriente para que su que dure es de 15ma a 20mA y para un led blanco de alta luminosidad trabaja con 3.2v y en la corriente no recuerdo y para calcular su resistencia limitadora es con la formula que te dice  elaficionado.
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola.

Los LEDs de 3mm a 5mm son de 20mA típico, de cualquier color.

Mira aquí:
Ver el archivo adjunto 17005

Versión original.
Ver el archivo adjunto 7900

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Walufla (Dic 16, 2014)

Muy buenas, una pregunta, no he querido crear tema nuevo ya que existian.

¿Cómo puedo crear la intermitencia de un Led para un voltaje sobre 3 V?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2014)

¿ Y directamente un led intermitente ?


----------



## Walufla (Dic 16, 2014)

quiero intercambiar entre la función intermitente o no, es para una luz de bicicleta que se alimenta por usb


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2014)

Usb son 5 V


----------



## Walufla (Dic 16, 2014)

Si, la entrada al LED se me queda entorno a 3 V ya que pasa por un circuito más compejo, me interesa añadirselo antes del LED la intermitencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2014)

Con los 5 V alimentá un 555


----------



## Walufla (Dic 16, 2014)

lo siento pero parece que no me estás entendiendo.

quiero hacerlo con 3 V, no con 5 voltios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2014)

Probá si lo hacés andar con 3 V (en los simuladores suele no andar) :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...a=X&ei=TWCQVMDmIfS_sQTi2YGgCQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Walufla (Dic 16, 2014)

El otro dia vi una Luz muy barata con el sistema de parpadeo, no entiendo como puede ser tan complicado el circuito. Un multivibrador es necesario?


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 16, 2014)

Walufla dijo:


> *El otro dia vi una Luz muy barata* con el sistema de parpadeo, no entiendo como puede ser tan complicado el circuito. Un multivibrador es necesario?



--------------------------------o-----------------------------------------------
*
Barata por producción masiva.*
Los componentes sueltos, te costarían entre 3 y cinco veces lo que el propio dispositivo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2014)

Claro , o comprás un led intermitente , Bueno Bonito Barato , o un LM3909

O hacés el multivibrador . . . 

http://almadeherrero.blogspot.com.es/2013/07/luces-intermitentes.html

Éste es sencillo pero no creo que ande con menos de 5 o 6 V





 
Aqui tenés otro :

Ver el archivo adjunto 11346


----------



## Walufla (Dic 17, 2014)

Ya solo me queda pensar en meter algún tipo de chip para programar los distintos estados......


----------

